# taper candles



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I was approached by a couple this weekend that was looking for a source of taper candles for use around the holiday season (ideally they would like nice and long ones -12" or so). I would love to fill their needs, however my skills in taper making are not as refined as I would like - so I am looking for advice from the pros here.
First off, let me mention what equipment I have: a 6 taper dipping rack, a 6x15 dipping vat, all sorts of wicking and for now, just enough wax to perfect my technique (actual production will have to wait until this year's wax becomes available).

Here are some of the issues I have had in the past: the candles don't seem to get as thick at the bottom (possibly wax too hot?), or they in develop more of a cone shape (especially at the top - do I need to dip to EXACTLY the same point every time?), I feel like I am "losing" a lot of wax to my dipping rack (not sure if there is a fix for this - just means additional wax for refilling).


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Do they have to be hand dipped? I have very good luck with the antique style metal molds


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I would love to go to a hand-dipped candle making class. For now...I like the poly flexible molds. They work pretty good. But I adore hand dipped beeswax candles, they are so beautiful and burn a long long time. For now, I get 10 hours of burn time with my 10" tapers.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

berkshire bee said:


> Do they have to be hand dipped? I have very good luck with the antique style metal molds


Not really... I was actually looking into making my own silicone molds. Ideally, I would like to make a half dozen or so candles at a time. 
With the metal molds I worry about sticking. Do you have problems with that? Do you use a mold release? How many candles does your mold make? Most of the molds I've seen are single molds and being the cheapskate that I am, I can't see spending the money for 6.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Cyndi said:


> I would love to go to a hand-dipped candle making class. For now...I like the poly flexible molds. They work pretty good. But I adore hand dipped beeswax candles, they are so beautiful and burn a long long time. For now, I get 10 hours of burn time with my 10" tapers.


Do the hand-dipped variety burn longer than the molded ones? An inch an hour is pretty darn good for tapers! 
Another concern I have with molds is getting the wick centered over that long stretch. Is that a problem or is it easy to keep straight and centered?
Petra


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I use the molds and haven't had any problems with centering the wicks. I can 3-4 tapers a day as they set faster than larger pillars. I also give them a quick hand dip to give them that dipped look. I got my molds from betterbee and mannlake.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

* NOT AN EXPERT HERE *

If I see a candle I like I buy one then make a mold of it (Smooth-On) kit.

I have made 10" tapers with the metal molds and the best way I have found to get them to release is put them in the freezer for about 15 mins and then some are hard to get out 

I have not made any taper molds with rubber but I think I would mold them inside of a piece of 1 1/2" PVC pipe then use the pipe to hold the mold stright (and wick) while pouring but HEY its warm out side and I think candle making is for winter work 

And break time is over


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*metal molds*

I use metal molds I've gotten from Betterbee and Brushy mountain. They are 8 candle molds so I usually pour 16 at a time. I do use release spray, and I let them cool then put them in the freezer for a short period of time and they come out easily. I push down on them, they pop and lift right out. Made 55 candles of various types one night last week. It takes a little time to get the wicks centered. I use thin stick strips on the top of the mold and hold the wicks in place with bobby pins. If you get metal molds, be sure to get mold sealing putty. You only need a small amount ad it's re-useable


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*I broke down and bought some molds...*

Did a little comparison shopping and ended up getting 4 Polyurethane 12" Standard Taper Molds from Candlewic. 
Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.
Petra


----------

